

Ask HN: Is there a side project network? - joshmn

More specifically, is there a network for people to find others to collaborate on side projects with? I mean, we all know other developers/designers/marketers, but, the ones I know, are mostly too busy to take on another project.
======
swanson
There is <http://www.weekendhacker.net/>

Though I have always found most of the projects posted on that list to be
either sketchy ("I am a biz guy, build my thing!") or not weekend-sized.

~~~
ThomPete
Founder here.

Yeah it's been a little slow the last year. The reason for this are many but I
am working on getting it back in shape.

------
johnmurch
Something like <http://www.techcofounder.com> ?

~~~
joshmn
Similar to, yeah. The word startup usually implies that there's a lot of long-
term work involved. So that, but for weekenders or the guys who want to build
a quick MVP.

